# Adopting a kitten...



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

He is beautiful! And I'm sure Candy will be happy with your choice, but it might take her a bit to warm up to the new guy. 

We have one cat that doesn't care if he never sees another cat again, and two that are inseparable!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

He looks adorable!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

He is cute!!! I hope Candy likes him!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He's home and getting settled in. He's a total sweetheart and purrs non-stop.  I'm keeping him in my daughter's bedroom for now and will introduce him to everyone this Friday. For now they're all smelling each other from under the door. 

I didn't name him Bishop. I decided on Ringo because of sentimental reasons. I had a Siamese growing up named Mingo who was a wonderful and loving cat. After I was married, I named a cat I adopted Bingo because it rhymed with Mingo and he was also a very, very special cat. 

Sooooo...that's how he got the name Ringo. And from what I can tell so far, he seems to be following in Mingo's and Bingo's very special paws.

Here's Mingo, (with his best friend, Jake, one of my Danes)...the cat that started this tradition(sorry for the poor picture quality, but it's super old):


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Awww Ringo is absolutely precious - I am sure he will fit right into the family. Congratulations on the new addition


----------

